# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Mykonos?

## katva

Trying to decide on a next trip...SBH or back to Greek Islands in May for 2-3 weeks.  We loved Santorini, and want to try Mykonos and another island.  There's a few to look at.....

Totally get that there's no real comparison between SBH and any of the Greek islands, but if anyone has been to Mykonos, chime in for thoughts! The only other island I've been to was Ios waaaay back in the early 80's before it was "discovered". Looking at Villa Galaxy on Mykonos.  Secluded, but not too far from town for dining, nightlife, etc.  Tom especially wants to go back to Greece.

----------


## LindaP

Ok, I got it worked out: January NYC
February: Colorado 
March: Arizona ( meet you there, well, actually all the places)
April:St Barth( les voiles)
May: Mykonos 
 June: haven't gotten that far......

----------


## katva

Perfect!!!  Thanks for sorting it out!!

----------


## DaveM

katva

We have not been to Santorini, but percieve it to be best known for its physically dramatic beauty. Mykonos is also beautiful, especially to the rugged north, but it's primarily known as an open minded party island. Yet it's also more than just a party island. We are not clubbers, staying up all night, but that's there in spades, if you wish. And the people watching is quite something. The main town is very pleasant, and the north side of the island has several more quiet and dramatic beaches, as well as quite enchanting (and reasonable) tavernas. For us, it was a blast to explore and experience it once, just to know it; but it isn't somewhere to fall in love with like SBH, and so stay forever if possible. With that much time you might consider a second destination. Three weeks on Mykonos might kill you!

Good luck and PM me if you want more detail. We spent three weeks spread over a few regions of Greece in 2009, so there are other places to also talk about if you like.

----------


## katva

Thanks Dave!  Yes, Santorini is absolutely beautiful---stunning.  Unfortunately, the Akrotiri excavation site was still closed when we were there--but it's now open.  Tom REALLY wants to see this, so we are thinking about spending a few days back on Santorini. 
We wouldn't do 3 weeks on Mykonos alone---probably would do a week, and then take ferries around to some other islands.  I've just started to research....We are not into the clubbing, etc, but the scene and people-watching could be fun!  This hotel/villa is away from all of that, yet close enough to get into Mykonos Town if we want to for dinner, etc.  We also only had one day in Athens last time, and need more time there---so that's a must.  I'll send you a message as I look more closely into this....Thanks!!!!

----------


## DaveM

If you like dramatic beauty, check out Keffalonia in the Ionian region. Myrtos beach is probably the one notably beautiful peer to Santorini. Also a totally different/simpler feel from the Cyclades . . .

----------


## Jeanette

How about a trip to the South of France or Italy? You can combine beautiful beaches with world-class cuisine, culture and sightseeing?

----------


## katva

I would love that!  A lovely woman we met last trip to SBH recommended Panarea, off of Capri.  I think that would be a great trip!  Tom absolutely loved Greece, and wants to go back---we didn't get enough time in Athens... and I've spent a lot of time in France and Italy....but I haven't been to Capri. Not sure, now, with Tom's work schedule if Greece will work this spring.  We need at least 2 weeks, to make the plane trip worth it (read: severe anxiety crossing the pond on my part).  So, a SBH trip may be it...don't know yet.  
We are definitely going to Morrocco for my 50th, in a year and a half.  That's in stone, and I have an AMEX travel agent already working on that....we will probably combine Barcelona or S. France with that trip.

----------


## LMAC

We've been to Mykonos a number of times (our typical European trip is museums, cathedrals, etc. followed by a few days to chill in Mykonos or Ramatuelle/St. Tropez or Ibiza).  It is indeed a party island .... and while we are beyond the clubbing stage, we have enjoyed our visits.    Over the years more restaurants and clubs and bars have opened up outside of Mykonos town; however, the main action is still there.  SO - we have always stayed in town as we'd rather walk home than drive!   We highly recommend Semeli Hotel.   It is just on the edge of town - out of the noise but easy to walk anywhere.  If you stay out of town and rent a car - parking close to town is virtually non-existent.  There are a lot of busses (e.g., we would take the bus from town to Platy Yalos where the little boats leave for the beaches.  (beaches are also accessible by car and by bus - but the boat is more fun!)   Last time we were there we did rent a car for several days as the hotel had a parking garage underneath.  Personally four days/nights is plenty of time to spend.   There really is nothing much to do!   Last trip we spent several days in Athens - the National Museum has been re-done and is much, much better!     AND, I'm delighted to hear the Akrotiri is open again.  It was fascinating to see - particularly when you see the frescos at the National Museum and then see where they were in Akrotiri!    PM me if you have any questions or want to actually talk on the phone!

----------


## katva

Thanks Libby! This is very helpful! We definitely want to spend 3-4 days in Athens---Tom was almost mesmerized by the ancient sites we did get to see in just an afternoon. I will message you and others if it looks like this will work out this year---but Tom's schedule this spring is locking up. He's a few months behind on a project, and that sort of cancels out a May trip (unless we can sneak in a quickie to SBH or something!). I appreciate the tips, and am going to figure out how to email this thread to myself....

----------


## BND

We are thinking of a week-long visit to Greece next March or April, spending three days in Santorini and three in Athens.  Is it better to fly to Santorini than to take the overnight ferry?  I've heard the ferry has it own charms.  Any recommendations for hotels? We are not clubbers; in fact, we usually enjoy a long, lovely lunch when we travel and then have a simple dinner where we are staying.   We have a good idea of the sights we'll see in Athens, but we would love recommendations for good restos for lunch--same for Santorini.  Many thanks!

----------


## katva

Hi---Santorini is so beautiful!  We chose to fly from Athens rather than take the ferry, simply for time's sake.  It was a very easy flight, and I think it take an hour and change.  Very inexpensive, too, as I recall.  We only had 2 weeks, and didn't want to spend a whole night on the ferry.  I did take an overnight ferry (well, many overnight ferries) when I was much younger, and it was always a blast---lots of people hanging out, talking, drinking, playing guitar, that sort of thing. But, I was sleeping out on the decks.  I know they have first class tickets with nice reclining chairs, etc.  Probably much more comfortable!!! I'll see if I can find a trip report I wrote about Santorini, and post a link to it.  We found some good restaurants--nothing great, but charming, decent food, friendly staff.  We followed some suggestions on Trip Advisor, and were not pleased....We really want to go back to see the Akrotiri excavation site, now that it has reopened.

----------


## BND

> Hi---Santorini is so beautiful! We chose to fly from Athens rather than take the ferry, simply for time's sake. It was a very easy flight, and I think it take an hour and change. Very inexpensive, too, as I recall. We only had 2 weeks, and didn't want to spend a whole night on the ferry. I did take an overnight ferry (well, many overnight ferries) when I was much younger, and it was always a blast---lots of people hanging out, talking, drinking, playing guitar, that sort of thing. But, I was sleeping out on the decks. I know they have first class tickets with nice reclining chairs, etc. Probably much more comfortable!!! I'll see if I can find a trip report I wrote about Santorini, and post a link to it. We found some good restaurants--nothing great, but charming, decent food, friendly staff. We followed some suggestions on Trip Advisor, and were not pleased....We really want to go back to see the Akrotiri excavation site, now that it has reopened.



Thanks katva!  We are obviously just in the planning stages, but will certainly take your advice and avoid relying too heavily on Trip Advisor. Yes, the Akrotiri site is on our list!

----------


## katva

Here's the link to my trip report on TA:  http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic..._Cyclades.html  I remember that Lotzi in Oia was a great restaurant, overlooking the Caldera.  We also found the Volcano Restaurant in Perissa to be a great lunch spot.  There was also a very good Thai restaurant in Kamari.  We didn't dine in any of the fancy restaurants that come up when you search for fine dining on Santorini----but had good luck with the local tavernas.  One place we also enjoyed was Roka, in Oia---but DO NOT order the house wine :uncomfortableness:.  It's very possible that places have changed since we were there.  I did rely on TA for great tips, but didn't agree with the restaurant reviews...  It's a really special island, and I'm sure you will love it!

----------


## cosbia

Spent 2 months on Mykonos years ago. Major party island, arrived by boat around 11 pm and as the ship was approaching the island all you could hear was boom, boom, boom, boom, the beat of club music. The island is beautiful and attracts a gay jet set crowd.

----------


## BND

Katva--

Thanks for the great comments and the link to your trip report.  It will be fun to check out some of your suggestions and then let you know if they are still the same.   We have a while to go; this trip isn't until next year and first we have two lovely weeks in STB in July!!!
Thanks again!

----------


## katva

You are very welcome!  Enjoy the planning, and the trip:)

----------


## soyabeans

we loved both Santorini and Mykonos....and for for those over 50, we had drinks at the bar that Shirley Valentine worked at when she was having her mid-life experience.....we have often thought about renting a villa for a week on each island...but SBH keeps getting in the way (the middle two weeks this July)

----------


## BND

> we loved both Santorini and Mykonos....and for for those over 50, we had drinks at the bar that Shirley Valentine worked at when she was having her mid-life experience.....we have often thought about renting a villa for a week on each island...but SBH keeps getting in the way (the middle two weeks this July)




I know what you mean. (Phil and Amy with their 4-5 times a year are our role models!)  We'll be in SBH July 9-23, so we'll see you and Carol then and you can tell us about your favorite Santorini haunts.

----------


## GayleR

I was in Santorini in May 2011 and loved it. I stayed at The Tsitouras Collection which was spectacular: http://bit.ly/KOaQAM
Fave resto by far was Vanilia http://bit.ly/14BjoG3 in Firostefani.
Enjoy.

----------

